# Makeup Mirror/Lighted mirrors? help me!



## rebekah (Oct 16, 2007)

Hey guys I'm  not sure where to post this so sorry if this is the wrong spot! 

I don't know where to get a good lighted(illuminated?) mirror for my personal makeup application. 
I have one with bulbs around it but it's really small and the bulbs don't light very well...

Can I see pictures of what you use and do you have any recommendations?

I tryed amazon.com and couldn't find anything.

Please help! xo


----------



## BinkysBaby (Oct 16, 2007)

I got mine at Ulta.
Mine is Conair but they do not have that one on the website.
Here's the link to a very similar one.

http://www.ulta.com/control/product/~product_id=2050258


----------



## MACATTAK (Oct 16, 2007)

Linen's N Things, or Bed Bath and Beyond would have some good ones!


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Oct 16, 2007)

i got my conair one at bed bath and beyond... but then the light stopped working on evening, home and office settings, so i kept having to switch it on day setting. now it doesnt work on any setting, so its just a glorified mirror.


----------



## rebekah (Oct 16, 2007)

my problem though is that i need a bigger mirror , not one that i have to bend down to look in.

or is that one big ?


----------



## renaissancegirl (Dec 21, 2009)

I use a double-sided, inexpensive, table mirror from Ikea (this one: IKEA | Bathroom organizers | Around the sink | LILLHOLMEN | Table mirror) and a big, bright desk lamp. I considered getting one of those lighted, makeup mirrors but I kept reading about bulbs going out and being hard to replace. You could also go to Home Depot (or Target or Walmart) and get those daylight bulbs to make your lighting more accurate. I don't recommend using standard bulbs that cast a yellow glow.


----------

